# Suche  Alternative zu Sockets



## Volker (1. Aug 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Meine Java Sockets zicken mir zu sehr herum :? . Da müssen Sleeps gesetzt werden und weis der Teufel was alles noch. Das kann es nicht sein.

Kann mir jemand eine Alternative nennen.
Letztendlich nutze ich die Socketverbindung um zwischen zwei Java  Prozessen zu kommunizieren. RMI würde mir bei meinem Vorhaben übrigens nichts nützen.
Gibt es Pipes oder ähnliches in Java? Es sollte schon irgendein Standardzeugs sein.
Alternativ eine leicht zu verstehende, sichere, aber frei verwendbare OpenSource Lib.

 Grüsse

Volker


----------



## AlArenal (1. Aug 2006)

Muss es so low-level sein? Sonst nimm doch Apache XML-RPC.


----------



## Volker (1. Aug 2006)

Nein, low level muss es nicht zwingend sein. Sicher muss es sein und dynamisch. 
Eigentlich schiebe ich nur ein paar Byte von Prozess  X Client Prozessen zu einem Server und wieder zurück. Die Prozesse laufen zudem noch auf dem gleichen Rechner.
Wichtig ist das mehrere Clients von entsprechend vielen Threads, die in dem Server laufen bedient werden.  Innerhalb des Thread wird ein Verbindung über einen bestimmten Socket zu dem entsprechenden Client aufgenommen.
Also jeder Client hat einen eigenen Socket, der wiederum mit dem entsprechenden Thread im Server kommuniziert. Die Anzahl der gleichzeitig stehenden Verbindungen über Sockets ist variabel. Das kann eine sein, aber es können auch 20 Verbindungen sein.
Habe ich eine Verbindung brauche ich nur einen Socket, habe ich 20, brauche ich 20 verschiedene Sockets.

Ein Grund, dass ich mich ursprünglich für Sockets entschieden habe, die sind sehr leicht und dynamisch zu verwalten und auch ein Grund warum ich weiter Richtung LowLevel schaue.
Möglicherweise ist XML RPC an dieser Stelle zu statisch?!?

Danke für die Idee aber 

Gibt es weitere Ideen?

Danke und Gruss

Volker


----------



## AlArenal (1. Aug 2006)

Low Level gibt es nunmal nur Sockets. Darüber kommen nur noch immer schwergewichtigere, auf einander aufbauende Protokolle, die aber im Kern auch wieder über Sockets abgewickelt werden. So funktionierts nunmal mit TCP/IP.


----------

